# Ginger is meeting Vanilla over the Rainbow Bridge



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

My heart rat Ginger just passed away. Hopefully she will meet her sister, Vanilla, in rat heaven, and spice it up. As a baby she was adventurous and fun loving. A little explorer, who would squeeze out between the bars of her cage and climb into bed with my daughter, who would come and wake us up in the middle of the night with Ginger in her hands. She loved to be let out on our roof deck to explore, and would run around there for hours, and then come back in when we called, or when she had enough, climb down the stairs and into her cage. She also loved to chase a finger tapping on the floor. After her sweet sister, Vanilla, died back in February, Ginger got really sad, and it showed. She also developed a breast tumor. We found her a new room mate, Fanta, who was able to cheer her up, and then in May we took Ginger in for tumor surgery and to get her spayed. The breast tumor was easily removed, but the spaying proved complicated, and the vet called me during the middle of surgery to tell me she had an unexpected big malignant tumor on her uterus, and she might not survive. We gave the vet permission to try, and he removed the tumor, and we got another almost 5 good months with her. The last few weeks we could see it was going downhill. Her hind legs started to drag more and more, but she was still happy. The last two days have been tough. She was starting to have trouble breathing and did not want to eat anymore. I gave her sugar water from a syringe. I went to her cage this evening with some super delicious food, but she didn't want any of it, she just climbed over to me and wanted to be picked up, with her head held high for easier breathing. I held her all evening until she had a few spasms and died in my arms. Love you Ginger. Thank you for all the good experiences you gave our family.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So sorry for your loss  she sounds amazing


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Ginger sounds like an amazing rat.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh God that's so sad really really sorry for your loss. I'm glad you got an extra 5 months with her at least. Thinking of you in this very sad time. I just feel I must say " May God hold your heart in His hands and bring you comfort "


----------



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

